
Show HN: Screen.farm – Send a webpage to any connected browser window - leente
https://screen.farm
======
kaoD
Feedback: I'm sorry but I don't understand what's this. I see "mapy" in a big
box and, when I go to the provided URL I get to the same page but a different
word.

This app (I guess it's an app?) would really benefit from some sort of 1-2-3
tutorial.

I'm still interested though. What's this?

~~~
leente
Thanks for your feedback. Now I don't really understand why I thought it
wouldn't need instructions.

You can use this to push a webpage to any browser window, with minimal setup
and interaction. You can make your tablet or phone a non-interactive external
display.

Here are some instructions:

1\. Add your device to your "farm" by scanning the QR code or entering the URL
on that device

2\. Optionally, edit the auto-generated name of that window (in your case
"mapy"), to something like: "tablet"/"phone"/"oldlaptop".

3\. See the bookmarklet link for your device appear on your computer, drag
this to your bookmark bar

4\. Visit some website then press the bookmark => the website should now be
opened on the respective device. Alternatively, you can use the REST API to
send a URL or image to a device

With a simple Ruby script (I will publish that soon), you can watch your
Desktop folder on OS X for newly created screenshots, and upload them as they
are created, so in effect, you take a screenshot and it instantly appears on
your tablet.

------
xoher
I figured out the use of this; its a better and quicker alternative to
PushBullet. If you connect your phone and laptop then when you open a link on
your laptop the same link can open on your phone simultaneously. It's really
nice. Yeah, I agree that there must be some 1-2-3 tutorial.

------
tabakd
What would a use case for this be?

~~~
tomaskafka
Many companies (incl. ours) have displays in lobbies etc. to show dashboards,
news, twitter feeds etc.

Usually there is a lot of fuss when something breaks (finding spare keyboard
and mouse, connecting it to hidden pc).

If I get this right, this will create a 'remote control' for each such screen,
right?

~~~
leente
It doesn't create a fully functional remote control. All you can do is push
content to a connected browser window. If the browser crashes, you'll need a
keyboard or another remote access tool.

This tool is just a quick and simple way to make use of your extra screens.
You can use a bookmarklet to make a webpage instantly appear on a screen, or
with a tool using the REST API, you can make the screenshots you make
instantly appear on an external screen.

------
MurWade
Is this open source?

~~~
leente
It will be soon, I'll just have to write a readme.

~~~
leente
Here's the source: [https://github.com/stimulus-
software/screen.farm](https://github.com/stimulus-software/screen.farm)

